# my "new" used F-250



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Just got this a few months ago. Built the headache rack, got the moose lights on, the beacon is not on yet. It will be used as a work truck for pilot car for oversize loads. There are a few minor scratches on the tailgate, but this is a work truck, not a city boy rig.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I love that Alaskan foliage! Very nice. Oh, the truck's nice too.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Good lookin' work truck! I despise so called "city boy" trucks. My dad got a new truck a few years ago and I remember the first time he took it out to do ranch work, my stepmom, a city girl, said, "Don't scratch the truck with the barbed wire!" And we all looked at her like she was nuts...


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I like to keep a truck looking as nice as it can, as long as it can. Scratches and dents are a sign that you aren't afraid to use it for what it was built for.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

is that the one up from the f150 or down?

i basically live and breath cars but im not so good on american trucks, american muscle yes but trucks im still working on it.

dads owner of

rover75 v8
porsche 911 
Audi A7


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

BV77 said:


> I like to keep a truck looking as nice as it can, as long as it can. Scratches and dents are a sign that you aren't afraid to use it for what it was built for.


That's my thing with my truck, 08 Tundra Crewmax. If it gets scratched, whatever. Any other day, it gets washed and waxed regularly. Not going to spend all that money on a vehicle to abuse it and have it fall apart, but it's not going to stop me for getting dents and scratches as I've put 3 on there since buying it in September.

Being in Alaska though, I'm glad I see the 4x4 on the bed. Otherwise that's all kinds of scary being there without it.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Cossie, F-150 is a 1/2 ton
F-250 is a 3/4 ton
F-350 is a one ton 
and so on....they make 450s 550s etc but you are then getting into commercial use vehicles.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

BV77 said:


> Cossie, F-150 is a 1/2 ton
> F-250 is a 3/4 ton
> F-350 is a one ton
> and so on....they make 450s 550s etc but you are then getting into commercial use vehicles.


Friend of mine has a 550 just because. He doesn't mudd in it, doesn't tow regularly. I just don't understand why he has it. But it'll never die that's for sure.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice and lots of space for picking up a new large tank, Lol


----------

